# 2012 Challenge 05/52



## gstanfield (Jan 28, 2012)

Greetings and welcome to the 2012 version of the 52 week challenge. You can find all of the rules and guidelines in the master thread located here http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=659768 It's important to read through them before participating in this challenge.

Theme for week five:

Toys

As usual, the interpretation of the theme is entirely up to you. 

Have fun!

P.S. I still have empty slots in the calendar and haven't seen a sinlge PM yet with suggestions. Please feel free to send me an idea and if it's not already on the list I'll add it to our pool of ideas.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just PM'd you some new ideas for the challenge like you'd asked for. Hope some work.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jan 29, 2012)

http://t3photo.smugmug.com/Other/Camera-Equip-Sales/i-kLXLB4R/0/M/MG9413-M.jpg


----------



## cornpile (Jan 29, 2012)

*Woo woo*

Kennys train


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 30, 2012)

The only difference between OLD men and boys is the price of their TOYS 
Great shots CP and Bubba

My toy


----------



## Barwick (Feb 3, 2012)

I love these things. 

The toy,  not the critter on it 

Not any good with them but I enjoy trying to be.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

Barwick said:


> I love these things.
> 
> The toy,  not the critter on it
> 
> Not any good with them but I enjoy trying to be.



Cool yo yo! 


I almost forgot about the challenge! I will try to get my shot tonight! 

Great shots posted y'all!


----------



## gstanfield (Feb 3, 2012)

I've racked my brain all week on this one, and I finally decided to just grab something off the shelf and snap a shot! I did alter it a little with GIMP to give it the old picture look, but that's about it other than resizing.


----------



## Crickett (Feb 3, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> I've racked my brain all week on this one, and I finally decided to just grab something off the shelf and snap a shot! I did alter it a little with GIMP to give it the old picture look, but that's about it other than resizing.



Cool! I like it!


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 3, 2012)

Only thing better than toys is little boys!  Here's Colton.


----------



## carver (Feb 3, 2012)

Great shots guy,Sorry I haven't been able to participate In this challenge (so far).Keep up the good work.


----------



## gstanfield (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Carver. We still have 47 more weeks for you to join in the fun!


----------



## rip18 (Feb 4, 2012)

Good ones, y'all!


----------



## Crickett (Feb 4, 2012)

*My son's Favorite Toy*

Monster Truck

He has about 20. This is one of his favorites out of all of them.


----------



## quinn (Feb 4, 2012)

Some very cool toys out there!Love the monster truck!


----------

